# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Santorini

## KenC

Hi all,  I'm thinking of taking a trip to Santorini in 1-2 years and want to start planning now.  Does anyone know best time of year tp go, romantic place to stay with stunning views, etc.?  Is there a web site with forum that you can recommend sim. to SBHon line or Slowtrav.com?

Thanks for your opinions,

Ken

----------


## heatherdh

Hi, Ken. We went to Santorini (as well as Mykonos and Crete) for our honeymoon. Santorini is beautiful. We stayed in Ia, which is north of the main town, Fira. Ia is an old village with stunning views of the volcanic caldera beautiful sunsets. We stayed in a traditional style "cave-house"--a small apartment built right into the side of the cliff. It was wonderful!

We're planning a return trip next year. I've never come across a website quite like SBHonline but here is one that does have a lot of info and the "interact" section offers bulletin boards. http://www.gogreece.com/

Happy planning!

----------


## Seles

Take a look at this...we are staying in the Perivolas Suite next year for a week.  Booked after finally finding someone who had stayed there.  They loved it, the people who run it, etc.

http://www.perivolas.gr/


Ric

----------

